# LadyM does it again



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so exited and thrilled with the creativity of LadyM....I am just so thankful.





























































































Teddy is however going a little crazy at the moment...he wants Mommy's full attention after she took his time away from playing to figure this out.
















Thanks again Lady M...your wonderful.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I just noticed a few minutes ago while looking at your profile how beautiful it was!!







It looks amazing!!!














Wow, LadyM, you've done it again!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Teddy is beautiful!! Looks Great. Great work LadyM! Exceptional work as usual.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thank u thank u..its always a joy! i even made my self a new one


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 16 2005, 11:43 PM
> *thank u thank u..its always a joy!  i even made my self a new one
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91339*


[/QUOTE]
Your new siggy looks fabulous!!!!







Wonderful job!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone...I can't stop smiling about it.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ooooh!! That's beautiful!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow-that is really nice!







I love your new one too LadyMontava! Parker takes great pictures...unlike some little girl I know.......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, it is fabulous!!! I love the way the yellow coordinates with his bone, etc. It is just perfectly adorable!!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow that is so nice, Great Job Lady and now look what she did for me , umm if I did it right it will show up. She is so good at this


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Susan, your new signature is wonderful, as is yours Charlotte!

Lady M, I see you have my favorite picture of Parker in yours (checking out all the little fluff butts...














)


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

LadyM is the greatest!! She made me a new one too, and picked all the best pictures without me even telling her which were my favorite!!









I just love it, now I get to show off even more pics of Jacky


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

keep them coming!! i have the free time


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

All are great!!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone...I love it even more today...and yes, I sent LadyM a bunch of pictures too and she seems to zone in on the favorites. 

Special Gift.

Thanks LadyM


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Aug 16 2005, 10:08 PM
> *I am so exited and thrilled with the creativity of LadyM....I am just so thankful.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
just beautful!







~ Denise


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I love all of them, Lady M you do a wonderful job














I love your new one too....and my favorite of yours is the one with the shades, what a cutie


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Just how do you add a changing picture collage like that?
Is it posted anywhere on how to do it? Or is Lady M designing them and adding them?

I Want one too!!!!

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! Teach me!!! Teach me!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lori_G_@Aug 22 2005, 10:21 AM
> *Just how do you add a changing picture collage like that?
> Is it posted anywhere on how to do it?  Or is Lady M designing them and adding them?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
i pmed u


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Don't know if i posted in here but LM you are sooo talented. Now I know who to come to when my mother won't help me


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Aug 17 2005, 07:17 PM
> *WoW Susan your siggy is wonderful.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Scrappy -

Everyday I come on here and your signiture is different and every day it seems to shine brighter. I love the picture of your little one looking off into space. So beautiful.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 22 2005, 10:41 AM
> *Don't know if i posted in here but LM you are sooo talented.  Now I know who to come to when my mother won't help me
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
thanks


----------



## Princess'sMom (Jul 23, 2005)

<span style="color:blue">WOW!!!























I sit here and marvel at all those beautiful signatures, 
and your new one is absolutely amazing!









Is this a certain program I can buy or can I do this on this site 
without special tools? I am a self-taught computer mom and I 
would love to learn how to do this. It looks like so much fun!  

Please tell me your secret, if you don't mind.

















Fredda, Princess's Mom</span>


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Princess'sMom_@Aug 23 2005, 12:52 AM
> *<span style="color:blue">WOW!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LadyM uses Photoshop. Not the cheap version, it is the CS version which is like $600. You can get the Element version which is less then $100 and make non-animated ones. If you want an animated sig you need to purchase Photoshop CS or ask LadyM to create a sig for you. I know AJ has been making sigs, but I'm not sure if she has done any animated ones.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

just pm me if u want a sig


im not saying i paid for my expensive program SHHHHH dont tell ne 1


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 23 2005, 10:55 AM
> *just pm me if u want a sig
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
OH! You bad girl!







LOL Wish I knew someone around here that had it.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

She has done it again!!!!
















She has talent dripping out of her fingers. 

Thanks LadyM


----------

